# eclipse compiliert ohne jdk



## ARadauer (22. Aug 2007)

eclipse kann ja ohne jdk compilieren. warum kann das das? hat es eine eigene javac dabei?


----------



## AlArenal (22. Aug 2007)

Eclipse benutzt von jeher einen eigenen inkrementellen Compiler.


----------



## ARadauer (25. Aug 2007)

so ein fuchs!


----------

